

Internet May Be Changing Brains - khaliqgant
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/mobile/health-15353397

======
rationalthug
I suppose a next step would be to perform a brain scan before someone starts
using Facebook, then several over the course of their subsequent use. The
researchers would obviously need to do their best to control for confounding
factors, but it seems like a reasonably interesting first study could be done
this way.

------
willwashburn
I don't think this is a case of the internet changing brains, but more that
our internet usage somewhat correlates with what our brain makeup is.
Interesting, but I don't think surprising.

